# Post your favorite motorcycle



## Sped Man (Dec 28, 2022)

I always wanted a Harley Davidson FXSTS since the moment they came out. I found my bad boy three years ago. Still in love.


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 28, 2022)

2 stroke rocket & Thumper 650


----------



## John (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 28, 2022)

John said:


> View attachment 1758938



Is that bike yours?


----------



## John (Dec 28, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Is that bike yours?



All of them


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 28, 2022)

My great grandpa’s 1940’s Knuckle is my absolute dream! 😍


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 28, 2022)

John said:


> All of them



To say I’m jealous is a giant understatement


----------



## John (Dec 28, 2022)

My 1924 Schwinn


----------



## catfish (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## mikecuda (Dec 28, 2022)

I recently bought 7 vintage cycles.  The Simplex is my favorite.  I'm restoring 3 of them.           Also love my Whizzer Sportsman modified.  Top speed 45-48 mph.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2022)

1931 Schwinn built,
Excelsior Henderson KJ


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 28, 2022)

According to the state of Illinois, it’s a motorcycle! 
@Goldenrod owns the beautiful original Monark Super Twin that will hopefully be a part of my collection in the future! Photo doesn’t show how much I was freaking out because I finally sat on the bike!


----------



## mikecuda (Dec 28, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1759068
> 1931 Schwinn built,
> Excelsior Henderson KJ



BRAVO!


----------



## mikecuda (Dec 28, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> According to the state of Illinois, it’s a motorcycle!
> @Goldenrod owns the beautiful original Monark Super Twin that will hopefully be a part of my collection in the future! Photo doesn’t show how much I was freaking out because I finally sat on the bike!View attachment 1759069



A real gem.  Good for U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Dec 28, 2022)

mikecuda said:


> A real gem.  Good for U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks!!!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 28, 2022)

My stock '69 Triumph 650 Bonneville ( later put Mikuni carbs on)


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 28, 2022)

1984 Kawasaki Ninja 900. lots of fun in the Santa Cruz mountains and on up the peninsula. I had this one in the late 80's early 90's.

still have the jacket, gloves and helmet.  🙂


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 29, 2022)

Sped Man said:


> I always wanted a Harley Davidson FXSTS since the moment they came out. I found my bad boy three years ago. Still in love.
> View attachment 1758822





There is a model called a Bad Boy-FXSTSB. Here we are getting wet on The Dragon on my '96 Bad Boy.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 29, 2022)

My old stuff...L-R 1971 FX, 1977 XLCR, 1957 XL


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Dec 29, 2022)

1977 Jawa & 2019 Suzuki, bought them both new, been at it for a while.


----------



## loon36u (Dec 29, 2022)

My 1974 Ducati 750


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 29, 2022)

Now for some American made bucketlist M/C's


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Dec 29, 2022)

Last time I rode a CR 500 I whiskey-throttled that SOB when the powerband kicked in ...thought I was gonna die!


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 29, 2022)

One day I will own one of these !!!


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 29, 2022)

So I had these made in the mean time !! Lol


----------



## mikecuda (Dec 29, 2022)

My Simplex in the rebuild process.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 29, 2022)

Need side pics, look good from here. I've been in your neck of the woods before. Beautiful area.


Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> 1977 Jawa & 2019 Suzuki, bought them both new, been at it for a while.
> 
> View attachment 1759206


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 29, 2022)

Nice stuff, guys!









me on the right w/ my Pop-in-law...


----------



## tjkajecj (Dec 29, 2022)

My wife's 1949 Harley Model S 125


----------



## rstytnsp (Dec 29, 2022)

Honda RC149,  5 cylinder 125


----------



## spokes (Dec 29, 2022)

All this talk of motorcycles reminds me of the wallpaper I put up in the old corn crib. Just nail and hang.


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 29, 2022)

This one is a work in progress. Got this bad boy last year. Hope to one day have it road worthy. It is a Harley Davidson XLCR. The PO painted it orange. It definitely needs a respray. I am amazed by all the beautiful bikes CABE owners have. We all definitely have good taste.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Dec 29, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Need side pics, look good from here. I've been in your neck of the woods before. Beautiful area.



I’ll post better pictures later, they’re on a slightly better piece of equipment than I use whist laying on the couch with a coffee... like I’m doing now.


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## mikecuda (Dec 29, 2022)

Rusty72 said:


> So I had these made in the mean time !! Lol
> View attachment 1759235
> 
> View attachment 1759236
> ...



Good job!!          I'm still in the planning mode.


tjkajecj said:


> My wife's 1949 Harley Model S 125
> 
> View attachment 1759315View attachment 1759316



Old Chevrolet Dealership service bike that towed broke down cars from the lot into the service dept.


----------



## mikecuda (Dec 29, 2022)

I just posted for sale a Collection of incredible Whizzers for sale in Hershey, PA.  Look for my post.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 29, 2022)

Sped Man said:


> This one is a work in progress. Got this bad boy last year. Hope to one day have it road worthy. It is a Harley Davidson XLCR. The PO painted it orange. It definitely needs a respray. I am amazed by all the beautiful bikes CABE owners have. We all definitely have good taste.
> 
> View attachment 1759354



The XLCR is a different HD for sure. I'm still getting used to the riding position and exhaust note!


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Dec 29, 2022)

My 1978 BMW R100S. Took delivery in Germany. Left side my friend on a 1968 Maico 250 on the right is me on my 1971 Bultaco Pursang 250 at a motocross race at Escape Country These bikes are gone but I have more BMWs and another Pursang


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 29, 2022)

I still have this relic waiting in the wings.



It’s a 1913 Schwinn built, Excelsior Autocycle, model 4C.



Here’s a nice example,
 (unfortunately not mine,) of what it could look like with all of its accoutrements.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 29, 2022)

I also still have this one, but it hasn’t seen any action for awhile.
I need to get a new battery and some fresh tires.
It’s a 2001 Harley-Davidson, FXDL that had an original dealer springer kit installed when new.
It’ll be one of those head scratchers many years from now, because it’s a factory built bike, with originally installed factory equipment making it a unique bike that never appeared as a cataloged model.
What I liked about it, is that the 2001 Dyna, Lowrider used the same frame as the Wide Glide, so it had a more relaxed headtube angle.
So, if you compare the fork rake on my bike to a standard Springer Softail, or a Badboy, you’ll see a very noticeable difference in the angle of the fork rake.
The combination of the spring fork on a super glide type frame, makes for a really compliant ride.
I always thought that the factory was missing out, by not adding this combination to the lineup.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 29, 2022)

Then there’s this little Tinker Toy.
1947 Schwinn Whizzer.
Low and Slow, but a heck of a lot of fun!
That’s it for my current stable of motorcycles, but, I’m always open to more adventures in the future.
My first love, was a 1958 BMW R/60 that I bought when I was in high school.
Man!
That thing was like sprouting wings.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 29, 2022)

I saw Easy Rider when it came out at 9 years old, which got me into custom bikes, but became a car guy instead. somewhere I still have a folder with all the choppers I drew as a kid. drew this at age 23. had a couple Kawasaki's, and still have a BMW that I have not ridden in years.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 29, 2022)

1972 BMW R75/5


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 29, 2022)

had one of these for a while, 1982 Honda MB5. it had a screaming 50CC 2 stroke that spun 10,500 RPM's at redline. mine had a fairing and different pipe. it would do almost 50 when you tucked down for aerodynamics. availble for 1 year only here in the US. probably some sort of collectors item now.


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Dec 29, 2022)

My newest favorite. 2000 HD Sportster 1200 Custom. Found this with 7000 miles five months ago. I drove it around town for a little while. Now there is snow on the ground so it is getting new tires, drive belt, carb rebuild and new gaskets on the rocker boxes.Getting it ready for spring


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 29, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> There is a model called a Bad Boy-FXSTSB. Here we are getting wet on The Dragon on my '96 Bad Boy.
> 
> View attachment 1759192



One of the coolest bikes ever made !


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 29, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> View attachment 1759218
> 
> 
> Last time I rode a CR 500 I whiskey-throttled that SOB when the powerband kicked in ...thought I was gonna die!



Holy cow those bikes are INSANE FAST , SUPER SCARY !!!, makes my CR 250 feel like a moped


----------



## Rollo (Dec 29, 2022)

... My old Yamaha Dragstar ...


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Dec 29, 2022)

Looks like everyone likes 2 wheels motorized or not. I bought my first motorcycle in 1968 it was a 1966 Yamaha twin 100  YL1E. I paid $100 for it. Needed to fix the broken chain. It was a street bike that I stripped and turned into a dirt bike. Lots of fun. Before that it was Mini bikes and wooden framed go karts with rope steering. Powered by a 1 1/2 hp. Briggs & Stratton. Wished I had some photos. Lots of good memories


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 29, 2022)

One of my favorite sportsters I built about 10 years , started as a stock 883  , turned out great I think a lot of hours in this one


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 29, 2022)

ME on my old 98 evo fatboy , this bike was found in the back room of a dealer in Cincinnati  , it was BONE STOCK & in very sad shape I bought it for 3 k & was a perfect candidate to cut it up & make it a bobber  , it began life as a fatboy & ended up a rat bike ,named it FAT RAT ,  a big Andrew's cam kerker header & carb kit & a few other tricks to the motor & it was soon a tire SMOKER , a lot of CRAZY RIDES listening to MOTLEY CRUE & KID ROCK on my I POD , glad I LIVED thru it LOL 🤪


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 29, 2022)

Finally found one of these after all these years,  1994 heritage softail NOSTALGIA  , pretty much bone stock its a keeper for sure


----------



## Dick Slazzenger (Dec 29, 2022)

I was always fond of the mid-eighties Husqvarna CR 125. Was excited to read Husky's new TC 125 is being offered in a "Heritage" edition with white, blue and yellow plastics.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 29, 2022)

Old Iron Bob said:


> Looks like everyone likes 2 wheels motorized or not. I bought my first motorcycle in 1968 it was a 1966 Yamaha twin 100  YL1E. I paid $100 for it. Needed to fix the broken chain. It was a street bike that I stripped and turned into a dirt bike. Lots of fun. Before that it was Mini bikes and wooden framed go karts with rope steering. Powered by a 1 1/2 hp. Briggs & Stratton. Wished I had some photos. Lots of good memories



I can relate big time. I made wooden go-karts too with a Clinton 3 1/4 if I recall, hand clutch with V belt and pulley, rope steering, ( on a shaft with a steering wheel and if you turned left, you went right until I figured it out?) solid rubber tires. Motorcycle was a step through Honda 50 I actually "rented" off some chick because my folks wouldn't let me buy it, and I was only about 13 ( in 1970). First motorcycle was a 1977 Yamaha 650 twin I bought brand new at age 20 after working open pit mining all Summer on a "blasting crew". I paid cash. I wanted the Triumph, but couldn't afford until now!!  Ha!! I now have a '69 Bonni I posted already. Only took 45 years.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Dec 30, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 1759565



I was shopping for a bike back in college and found out that an ex-BMW dealer who lived in our area was retiring from his second business and was using his showroom to sell off his bikes prior to  moving to Israel. Forgetting the Suzuki I had carefully saved up for I headed down to his shop to see what he had on offer.

There must have been 20 bikes... R50/2, R60/2, R69US... all the old goodies from the 50s and 60s. There was even an R50SS from about 1962, an ultra rare production racer that came with a giant liquid filled tach instead of a speedo as well as open pipes. The jewels of the sale were a pair of very nice R90S racers still wearing their tech inspection stickers from the Daytona 200, did I ever want one of those! I settled on a nice clean R27 upon which Frau Fritz and I took out first road trips together as poor college students. I miss those simpler days sometimes.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 30, 2022)

It’s heartwarming to hear that so many of you guys had BMW’s back in the day.
When I was in high school, I had the chance to buy an old 1958 R/60 from one of my older brothers friends.
He wanted $900 for it, which was all I had.
Somehow, I think he knew that. Lol!
So, I took it for a spin around the block, and was sold on it immediately.
It was odd and unusual for a teenager to be seen riding a BMW back then,
All my friends had bikes like the RD400.
The BMW was thought to be an old man’s bike. Lol!
But to me, it looked and rode like an instant classic.
I really loved that bike, and to this day, I consider it to be the best designed motorcycle ever built.
Now, I know that’s totally subjective, but to me, it just did everything right.
At least for open road cruising any way.


----------



## catfish (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Dec 30, 2022)

Never been a huge motorcycle guy, but I want one of these, a 2001 Kawasaki Drifter 800.  My dad had one almost identical to this for a few years before he passed, but he sold it before I even knew it was available.  Rode it a couple of times, so stinking cool. Love the art deco styling with modern running gear.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Dec 30, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Need side pics, look good from here. I've been in your neck of the woods before. Beautiful area.



ask and yea shall receive...

1977 350 Jawa




2019 250 Suzuki


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## John (Dec 30, 2022)

1937 Indian


----------



## John (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 30, 2022)

1923 ACE.



Just a fantasy,



But, no less a fantasy than a,
23 Raquel Welch.
Is that thing sexy, or what?


----------



## Hoagie57 (Dec 30, 2022)

Where's all the Kawasaki Tripples 500, 750's 900's  
These were one fastest bikes in there day but only in a straight line! Got one please show it!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 30, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> My old stuff...L-R 1971 FX, 1977 XLCR, 1957 XL
> 
> View attachment 1759193



Shawn, you don't like Truimphs?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 30, 2022)

I am surprised by the lack of sport bikes here and only one race bike😯


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Dec 31, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I am surprised by the lack of sport bikes here and only one race bike😯



I had a Ninja, it was beautiful, fast and completely uncomfortable. It also ate its cams in 12000 miles. When the dealer requested support from Kawasaki for their replacement we were told that it was normal wear. Really? Cams wear out before say... brake pads? I don’t think so.

not my favourite bike. Surprisingly it was my only Kawasaki.


----------



## hatz4katz (Dec 31, 2022)

'63 Honda Trail 55, C105,  '64 Honda 50 w Electric Start, C102,  '64 Honda Trail 90 CT200


----------



## Hoagie57 (Dec 31, 2022)

hatz4katz said:


> '63 Honda Trail 55, C105,  '64 Honda 50 w Electric Start, C102,  '64 Honda Trail 90 CT200
> View attachment 1760221



How bout the Honda 50 / 70 MINI TRAILS  👍


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 31, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Shawn, you don't like Truimphs?



Bob I like most motorcycles but I just like HDs better!


----------



## Callahooney1 (Dec 31, 2022)

My 83 Honda C70 Passport.  Fun little bike to cruise the hood.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Dec 31, 2022)

My twin granddaughters on my Phoenix Titan


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 31, 2022)

I swear this'll be my last one guys...







Don't mean to hijack or anything...just love M/C's of all kinds


----------



## Hoagie57 (Dec 31, 2022)

Still no Kawi's. I had a 1975 Kawasaki 750 triple sorry no pics and long gone. Could never keep the front tire on the ground. I dumped that bike @ least 3 times. Finally blew it up. Good thing or I wouldn't be here right now. Had one of my good friends get killed on a 900... fast bikes just never could handle the high speed in a curve.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 31, 2022)

Hoagie57 said:


> Still no Kawi's



Find some pics online and post them up. It doesn't have to be something you own although that makes it better!


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 31, 2022)

Hoagie57 said:


> Still no Kawi's. I had a 1975 Kawasaki 750 triple sorry no pics and long gone. Could never keep the front tire on the ground. I dumped that bike @ least 3 times. Finally blew it up. Good thing or I wouldn't be here right now. Had one of my good friends get killed on a 900... fast bikes just never could handle the high speed in a curve.



KZ Z1 900...fastest bike I've ever been on...& I was on back! 125 mph on 1 wheel between stoplights!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 31, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> KZ Z1 900...fastest bike I've ever been on...& I was on back! 125 mph on 1 wheel between stoplights!



My Buddys CBR 900 6 speed, I was at 130 in third hahaha that was enough for me. 130 fastest I've been on a bike and 140 in a car


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 31, 2022)

Hoagie57 said:


> Still no Kawi's. I had a 1975 Kawasaki 750 triple sorry no pics and long gone. Could never keep the front tire on the ground. I dumped that bike @ least 3 times. Finally blew it up. Good thing or I wouldn't be here right now. Had one of my good friends get killed on a 900... fast bikes just never could handle the high speed in a curve.



Yeah, same guy that was operating the one I just mentioned (older brother of a buddy) came real close ...all kinds of pins & rods in his back & leg now.


----------



## Trilobite (Dec 31, 2022)

2004 Aprilia Tuono R, liter bike goodness, and oh, that V twin…
















2002 Honda VTX1800, a big torquey sewing machine, made for long hours in the saddle.
2012 Ducati Diavel Carbon, jeez Louise, this thing is fast, and handles like a sport bike. 😉


----------



## happyclark (Dec 31, 2022)

Three bikes that live in my house with me.. Monarch is the only known single example that’s OG paint. The Pratt there are two know The Greyhound only know example 🙏


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Dec 31, 2022)

Which ever Knuckle my friend lets me ride,and then the bike I bought new in 90😜


----------



## littleman (Dec 31, 2022)

All of them Ride on!!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 31, 2022)

Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> I had a Ninja, it was beautiful, fast and completely uncomfortable. It also ate its cams in 12000 miles. When the dealer requested support from Kawasaki for their replacement we were told that it was normal wear. Really? Cams wear out before say... brake pads? I don’t think so.
> 
> not my favourite bike. Surprisingly it was my only Kawasaki.



I put about 15,000 miles on mine with zero problems, bought it used with about 8,000. while not built for comfort I took it from the SF Bay Area to the Sierra foothills every summer to visit my brother. 2.5 hours one way with half being 2 lane roads. did many-many 4-6 hour rollercoaster rides through the Santa Cruz mountains and every backroad in the Bay Area hills. the high foot pegs needed for zipping around corners did cramp my legs. at 63, I probably could not ride it more than 1/2 hour around town now. I don't bend that way anymore.

the most fun I ever had with my pants on.😉


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Dec 31, 2022)

I rode this bike for 21 years.  I changed a few things to make it better for how I was going to use it...................and I certainly used it !  It was very reliable .  It's been gone for a few years now.  You may see it if you're in Florida !   Great pictures guys !  Ride Safe !  🤓


----------



## Dawalt (Dec 31, 2022)

‘36 #1032- from first 3 dozen knuckles built- many unique parts to first 1/3 of production- mostly original but NOT original paint  this side- I had only og left side tank to colormatch and an nos decal that came off in pieces as shown!- note the krylon pinstripes on the crash bar - book came out after I sold it-


----------



## sue12 (Dec 31, 2022)

2000 Suzuki bandit with mods. Not for the faint of heart. Gixer 1100 and change motor in a sport Turing set up......leaning more too the sport side of things. Gets too the twistys very fast then is out of gas.


----------



## zbillster (Dec 31, 2022)

There were SOOOO many when I visited the Lone Star Motorcycle Museum in the Texas Hill Country ... how can I decide?
I posted pics on Imgur:


https://imgur.com/a/bQDnaI8




https://imgur.com/a/xqw9zse


----------



## Gerrit (Jan 1, 2023)

This my favorite motorcycle 1928 Motoconfort made in France. 
When everything is going well it should be riding this year .
I have also a 1909 Motosacoche but that is a long term project , still missing the carburetor and inlet .


----------



## Dawalt (Jan 1, 2023)

1941 Powell AV8- some might say it was “whooped by an ugly stick “- but still they managed to get this guy to pose on one


----------



## Upchuck79 (Jan 1, 2023)

sue12 said:


> 2000 Suzuki bandit with mods. Not for the faint of heart. Gixer 1100 and change motor in a sport Turing set up......leaning more too the sport side of things. Gets too the twistys very fast then is out of gas.
> 
> View attachment 1760637



My garage finds need some clean up to be ready for Spring riding


----------



## loon36u (Jan 1, 2023)

OZ1972 said:


> Holy cow those bikes are INSANE FAST , SUPER SCARY !!!, makes my CR 250 feel like a moped



The only bike I ever owned that made me work up the courage to ride it


----------



## Goldenindian (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## spokes (Jan 4, 2023)

Here's a nice jewel (38 motor) that I shipped to Germany a while ago.


----------



## hatz4katz (Saturday at 6:09 AM)

Another one of my favorites.  '74 Harley Davidson Baja.  100cc.  Set up like the bike I raced in the SoCal desert back then.  I race this one in vintage races.


----------



## Davomoto (Saturday at 2:02 PM)

1965 Ducati 250 I recently completed 
1970 XR750
1964 Honda CB77 cafe’
1969 Norton Commando 750 S
1967 Honda CL77
1963 Honda CL72 street tracker


----------

